# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro "Cartomagia para empezar" DVD de Woody Aragon e Iñaki Zabaletta

## Awin

Buenas,

estaba interesado en adquirir todos los volumenes de  "Cartomagia para empezar" de Woody Aragón e Iñaki. Si alguien esta  interesado en venderlos o hacer algun trueque o intercambio, mandarme un  correo a acarques@gmail.com o un privado.

Gracias y un saludo!

Awin

----------


## Guanter

Yo a lo mejor los consigo en unas semanas, si eso te aviso por aqui ok?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Sabéis que están anunciados en el hilo de venta?

----------


## b12jose

Precisamente aquí que el amigo Softvader lo acaba de reflotar: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/cart...04/#post348721

----------


## SOFTVADER

Awin tienes la bandeja llena y no puedo mandarte un mp.
Un saludo.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Awin tienes la bandeja llena y no puedo mandarte un mp.
Un saludo.

----------

